# Best Belmar NJ Headboat for Blues



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Okay, guys, I need some advice which head boat is the best bet on blues in Belmar?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya got me on that one Stan. Not too familiar with the boats up that way. Sorry.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*belmar blues boat*

Not sure, but if the Ocean Explorer is running for blues I would go with him. I know he works at finding fluke and is not one to drift for hours on the same tact with nothing going on. A lot of the boats do fluke in the day and blues at night...go the belmar head boats and that will give you an idea of who is fishing for what...hope this gives you a little helpful info.... salt


----------

